
Loopt Jumps Ahead Of Facebook And MySpace On iPhone. Told You.  - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/11/loopt-jumps-ahead-of-facebook-and-myspace-on-iphone-told-you/
======
johnB72
What competitive advantage does Loopt have over Facebook and MySpace? It's
unthinkable that they both don't already have location based services in the
works.

What happens when people open up FB one day and it has a "Map" tab? Maybe I'm
missing something here, but it seems that the general population is already so
plugged into Facebook that when they release a similar service it will be game
over for Loopt.

~~~
DaniFong
Loopt is small. Facebook is big. The phone companies will only let small
people into their house. They'll have a much harder time getting deals done.

~~~
tlrobinson
I was going to post something along the lines of "hopefully the mobile
industry will follow Apple's lead of removing the power from the carriers"
then realized Apple just transfered the power to themselves. Though I would
consider them the lesser of two evils.

~~~
stcredzero
They are the lesser of the two evils because they have a commitment to
pleasing most of their customers. It could be, though, that they are so
committed to this because of the need to compete with the 800 pound gorilla
Microsoft.

------
tlrobinson
Awesome. Loopt very much depends on network effects to be useful, so hopefully
this will help them get a critical mass.

Now they just need to figure out how to update my location without requiring
me to open the app...

------
JimEngland
TC might be getting a bit excited here. Loopt could just be receiving a bounce
from the Apple commercial...

~~~
brandonkm
Surely thats the case. I don't think snagging an iPhone commercial puts you
ahead of facebook or myspace in the mobile space. I don't even really think
you can compare the two.

------
joubert
The only way I access FB nowadays is via iPhone.

